# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) >  Cyberdemon, сможешь помочь?

## SMARTER

Короче, есть DVD-резак Optiarc(дальше не помню). Пропал из системы на совсем. Биос его видит и распознает, а винда в упор видеть не хочет. Даже программные средства как NeroInfoTool. Поможи и модскажи чем-нибудь.

П.С. Я видел ты по железу вроде здорово сечёшь.

----------


## cyberdemon

спасибо конечно за комплименты )))...но я всего лишь начинающий...потому как каждый день на работе встречаюсь с железом...
ну да ладно, хватит демагогию разводить....))
вопрос номер рас - интерфейс сидюка sata?
Вопрос номер 2 - мамка какая ?
вопрос номер 3 - шлейфы заведомо рабочие подкидывал ?
вопрос номер 4 - Биос не перепрошивал? обычно новые версии Бивисов исправляют глюки некоторые с железом, но поскольку ты говоришь что у тебя его в Винде не видно, то скорее всего следует копать именно по софтовому...
опять же, первое  - посмотри события в винде...ну наверное знаешь как (правой кнопкой мыши "мой компьютер"-управление-просмотр событий-система), там всяко должно быть какое нить упоминание о том что "Устройство было отключено из системы без предупреждения" ну или что то типа того...обрати внимание на 
предупреждающие события и на критические....после того как это опишешь тут - будем дальше копать, удачи!

----------


## SMARTER

> вопрос номер рас - интерфейс сидюка sata?


IDE



> Вопрос номер 2 - мамка какая ?


EliteGroup c чипсетом Intel845



> вопрос номер 3 - шлейфы заведомо рабочие подкидывал ?


Шлейфы все рабочие, на крайняк, после выруба, несколько раз ещё подыткивал по надежнее: всё равно не работает.



> вопрос номер 4 - Биос не перепрошивал?


Перепрошивал. Были кой-какие траблы с процем, щас слава богу нет.



> посмотри события в винде...


События?! Гм... Coming soon

----------


## cyberdemon

и ещё кой чево...ты после того как винду поставил, InfInstall Ставил ?
вообщем наводит на размышления об убитом железе самого резака...как вариант могу ещё предложить подкинуть его на другой комп, и посмотреть, будет ли он там работать...

----------


## SMARTER

> ты после того как винду поставил, InfInstall Ставил ?


Неее, не ставил, а чего ето и с чем ево едят?



> предложить подкинуть его на другой комп


Другого компа к сожалению нету.

----------


## cyberdemon

Infinstall это такая фишка под чипсеты Интеловские..типа системных драйверов.. поставь, может чо и изменицца

----------

